# Citer un message sur les DM Instagram



## Epicurien (30 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'aurais aimé savoir comment faire pour prendre en citation un message qui m'a été envoyé sur Instagram, et y répondre.

J'ai longtemps cru que ce n'était pas possible, mais je vois certaines personnes citer un message que j'ai écrit.

Cependant, je ne trouve pas la manipulation. En restant appuyé longtemps sur le message, j'ai le choix entre "copier" ou "signaler".

J'ai fait plein de recherches sur Google, mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------

